# Made it



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

After 24 intense weeks, my academy class graduated yesterday. It's still surreal and I am soaking it all in as much as possible! I just wanted to thank those of you who have enlightened, shaped, guided and influenced me not only during the academy but the few years I have been a member here.

Looking forward to hitting the streets and starting my career! Again, thank you for everything you've all been nothing short of supportive.

- Drinks on me soon


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Is it the true that the new FT academies are now 18 weeks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

j809 said:


> Is it the true that the new FT academies are now 18 weeks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not *yet* from what we heard, in January the two MTPC-run academies will trial the 18 week program and if those go well, everyone else will switch. But I've also heard in January everyone switches over. So who knows

As for the other posts, thank you- very excited to join the profession


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Welcome to the circus.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Now forget everything you just learned in "the classroom" hahaha. j/k
But seriously, good luck and keep your head on a swivel... 
Do not go gently into that dark night, nor standby if another Cop gets snared therein.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

visible25 said:


> Not *yet* from what we heard, in January the two MTPC-run academies will trial the 18 week program and if those go well, everyone else will switch. But I've also heard in January everyone switches over. So who knows
> 
> As for the other posts, thank you- very excited to join the profession


18 weeks? Why are they shortening the full-time academy and how is this a good idea?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Joel98 said:


> 18 weeks? Why are they shortening the full-time academy and how is this a good idea?


I've heard the long time rumor that the accademy is being consolidated into one.
FT+ R/I


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Congratulations Viz !!!
Another masscops success story, awesome


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

visible25 said:


> Not *yet* from what we heard, in January the two MTPC-run academies will trial the 18 week program and if those go well, everyone else will switch. But I've also heard in January everyone switches over. So who knows
> 
> As for the other posts, thank you- very excited to join the profession


Honestly when I went through there was a ton of wasted down time. Definitely could be shorter or add more useful topics to fill it in.


----------



## bigfoot1120 (Mar 27, 2014)

Joel98 said:


> 18 weeks? Why are they shortening the full-time academy and how is this a good idea?


Because 24 weeks is a waste of time and money.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

visible25 said:


> After 24 intense weeks, my academy class graduated yesterday. It's still surreal and I am soaking it all in as much as possible! I just wanted to thank those of you who have enlightened, shaped, guided and influenced me not only during the academy but the few years I have been a member here.
> 
> Looking forward to hitting the streets and starting my career! Again, thank you for everything you've all been nothing short of supportive.
> 
> - Drinks on me soon


Best of luck. Stay safe, give the benefit of the doubt when you can


----------

